# starting up network services

## karusker

I would like to start up apache, odsclient, mysql and pureftpd at bootime.  In what file can I add these as one-liners to insure that they boot up in Gentoo?

----------

## Target

There is none. Instead I'm afraid you'll just have to settle for going:

rc-update add servicename default

Well, there is one (/etc/conf.d/local.start), but it would be a little silly putting entries in it for services that have init.d scripts.

 :Cool: 

----------

